# HGH skin healing (Tattoo)



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys, I am getting a tattoo this week and off on holiday 4 weeks later, I'm currently using HGH (4iu/day) would this do anything for the healing process?


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes mate I think it would , to what degree I'm not sure.

I've been doing 4ius a day for 4 months, not been unwell once even tho my mrs

Had pneumonia haven't even had a hangover !

What gh you doing ?


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mark.t said:


> Yes mate I think it would , to what degree I'm not sure.
> 
> I've been doing 4ius a day for 4 months, not been unwell once even tho my mrs
> 
> ...


Hi mate Im using Dr Lins Hyges...


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't really see what kind off difrence it would make


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Hgh is given to patients that have severe burns so I would say its good for healing !


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Any good for acne scars?


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

blondOsonic said:


> Any good for acne scars?


I've used it trying to lessen scarring(keloid) from multiple surgeries and don't think it really helped


----------

